# Outdoor security camera



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

I am planning on installing one but don't want to pay a firm to do it . I am looking for one I can install myself, preferably wireless. I have looked on the internet and there is a wide choice but many of them are not worth the money according to reviews. What do you recommend?


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2020)

Budget ? We have Lorex wired CCTV (with web access etv etc, but camera's wired to recorder) and a Lorex wifi camera that can be got for about £100 - they do wifi cameras for outdoors too. The Wifi cameras are a doddle to set up.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Budget ?


£150.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2020)

How are the wireless ones powered?

My home system is Sannce, which I think is Chinese. Its a wired one, but they do all sorts. Inexpensive, decent kit, also web connected so Mrs D dan spy on me when she's at work.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2020)

Wireless need power but have the built in web connectivity. For £150 you'll get a good one. Take a look at Lorex, plus there are a load of others. Dead easy to set up.

Our home system has 4 cameras - Lorex recorder, and 2 lorex cameras and 2 Swann cameras. It was easy to install, but the 'box' needs wired network - easy with powerline extenders. The wifi ones, just find power, plug in, use the app to set up.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Guard-Cam http://www.espuk.com/products/GUARD-CAM-LED/


----------



## JtB (24 Jan 2020)

This is the setup I’ve got

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MDQ3D9F/


----------



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

JtB said:


> This is the setup I’ve got
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MDQ3D9F/



Nice but well over my budget. Also, I don't need 4 cameras, two at the most.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2020)

I use these and and internal version 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/YI-Wireless-Weatherproof-Surveillance-Detection-H30/dp/B0776V3CG5/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2H1L75ET2O8OD&keywords=yi+outdoor+camera+1080p&qid=1579940677&sprefix=Yi+%2Caps%2C182&sr=8-3


I don’t use the cloud storage, just rely on the SD card and streaming to my phone/pc.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jan 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I use these and and internal version
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/YI-Wireless-Weatherproof-Surveillance-Detection-H30/dp/B0776V3CG5/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2H1L75ET2O8OD&keywords=yi+outdoor+camera+1080p&qid=1579940677&sprefix=Yi+%2Caps%2C182&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> I don’t use the cloud storage, just rely on the SD card and streaming to my phone/pc.



I like the look of that. Are you happy with it, is it reliable and easy to set up?


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> I like the look of that. Are you happy with it, is it reliable and easy to set up?


More than happy, it is powered by a USB adapter so you will need to make sure you can drill a hole big enough for the USB plug to go through.


----------



## figbat (25 Jan 2020)

I have a couple of TP-Link Kasa cameras for outdoors and indoors. The outdoor one is powered by a cable that I ran out of the loft, under the roof (I have power in the loft, luckily). It connects by wifi and saves to the free cloud account (2 days of storage for free, or pay up for longer). Motion-sensing, phone alerts, night-vision, selectable activity areas, live streaming, Alexa-enabled (can watch on TV via Fire stick) and talk-back all included.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2020)

figbat said:


> I have a couple of TP-Link Kasa cameras for outdoors and indoors. The outdoor one is powered by a cable that I ran out of the loft, under the roof (I have power in the loft, luckily). It connects by wifi and saves to the free cloud account (2 days of storage for free, or pay up for longer). Motion-sensing, phone alerts, night-vision, selectable activity areas, live streaming, Alexa-enabled (can watch on TV via Fire stick) and talk-back all included.



am I right in thinking that you can only use the free plan for 2 years and then if you don’t subscribe you don’t get cloud access?


----------



## figbat (25 Jan 2020)

That’s not my understanding, although you have made me wonder...


----------



## figbat (25 Jan 2020)

Having checked it, it seems you are right. TBH I always thought the free cloud use was quite generous.


----------

